# ISI Behind Balochistan bombings | Hamid Mir



## pkuser2k12

*HAMID MIR AND COMPANY SAYS AGENCIES BEHIND QUAIDS RESIDENCY ATTACKS AND WOMEN BUS ATTACKS IN BALUCHISTAN(Time for some Looney Tunes)*










*video uploaded on daily motion by Mr Waqas*​

*
I heard him earlier in the day saying international forces don't want stable Baluchistan as now a nationalist leader of baloch is chief minister which will have improve situation in Baluchistan thats why the foreign hands is behind terrorist attack today.
and at night in this program he dumped all blame on ISI .what a moron*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Pksecurity

The BLA is alleged to have been sponsored by Pakistan&#8217;s archrival, India and its leaders have been provided asylum in Switzerland and UK. It has some local sympathizers too as Pakistan Supreme Court chief judge Chaudhary, himself hailing from Balochistan has repeatedly provided relief to them and rebuked the security forces for chasing them. Judge Chaudhary was a personal favorite and lawyer of slain tribal leader Bugti whose grandsons are leading BLA. One of them was caught red-handed smuggling a huge cache of arms and ammunition but was released on the orders of the judge. Another sympathizer of the separatists is a host of a popular talk show of a leading news channel. His late father was recently honored by Bangladesh's pro-India regime for supporting the cause of India-funded insurgency in East Pakistan in 1971. 
Why Balochistan is destined to remain volatile even after a popular government?


----------



## airmarshal

Hamid Mir has problems with agencies and he sees them in every evil. When he says agencies are involved, I dont take him seriously. 

How can a Pakistani agency, if we go by Hamid Mir's logic, attack Jinnah's residency and lower Pakistani flag and raise the flag of terrorists? 

BLA 'insurgency' is very artificial. It has no traction in the public. Its tactics have been completely rejected by the Balochs.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Pakistanisage

Hamid Mir should be fixed, pure and simple. Time for "Kambal Parade" Army style.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## fatman17

with friends like these media wallas, who needs enemies....

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## SQ8

A look at the actual video might be better than some Fauji kid's rant. The fact remains that this act goes against who the Baloch are.
There are more than two players in this game and it has to be seen from that PoV.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pkuser2k12

Oscar said:


> A look at the actual video might be better than some Fauji kid's rant. The fact remains that this act goes against who the Baloch are.
> There are more than two players in this game and it has to be seen from that PoV.



who is the Fauji kid ranting?


----------



## Stealth

Kutay bhooonktay rahtay hain... mulk chaltay rahtay hain.... for Hamid mir LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

self deleted.........................


----------



## Silverblaze

May be, may be not.


----------



## pkuser2k12

definitely not


----------



## Gentelman

Pak people till now respont to barking dogs??

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

In the name of greater national interest?
Even if ISI is not involved in this attack, its time to bring check and balance on this rogue spy agency.....


----------



## True pakistani 22

Hamid Mir is traitor
one of the most Hated person in Pakistan 

Shame on Hamid Mir

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pkuser2k12

agencies dont need check and balance by such politicians who appoint person like Hussain Haqqani and politicians who speak language of india instead of Pakistan and refuse to speak on atrocities on Kashmir and water issue backing of terrorism etc(speaking from Pakistan's point of view)
politicians who have fat accounts in foreign banks and talk of Pakistanis troubles .no thankyou

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Supply&Demand

for all we know..he might be speaking truth who knows...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

Previously when he spoke truth about balochistan in balochistan he was targetted by a bomb attack but that attack was only a warning by isi since it didn't exploded and told by 'someone'(i don't know how many people watch underneath of other people's cars).

sarkar e madina please save hamid this time although he is anti-india too but he shows some guts in that rouge nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

GreenFoe said:


> Previously when he spoke truth about balochistan in balochistan he was targetted by a bomb attack but that attack was only a warning by isi since it didn't exploded and told by 'someone'(i don't know how many people watch underneath of other people's cars).
> 
> *sarkar e madina please save hamid* this time although he is anti-india too but he shows some guts in that rouge nation.



You are a Hindu-stani.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GreenFoe

salman108 said:


> You are a Hindu-stani.



so? angry about that medival barbarians weren't able to kill us?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

And since when is Hamid Mir authorized to give such statements while first contradicting himself and secondly without any proof? Hamid Mir doesn't serve Pakistan's agenda at least we have all learnt that a long time ago and who he promotes and serves is all too clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sinnerman108

GreenFoe said:


> so? angry about that medival barbarians weren't able to kill us?



You keep thinking that.... 

Move along ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

pkuser2k12 said:


> *HAMID MIR AND COMPANY SAYS AGENCIES BEHIND QUAIDS RESIDENCY ATTACKS AND WOMEN BUS ATTACKS IN BALUCHISTAN(Time for some Looney Tunes)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *video uploaded on daily motion by Mr Waqas*​
> 
> *
> I heard him earlier in the day saying international forces don't want stable Baluchistan as now a nationalist leader of baloch is chief minister which will have improve situation in Baluchistan thats why the foreign hands is behind terrorist attack today.
> and at night in this program he dumped all blame on ISI .what a moron*



Its is actually right to blame ISI. They know behind Karachi and Baluchistan. These idiot faujis are busy buying properties in Defence ! Also how can you turn against India but hold hands with Americans ? They are on the same page i.e. anti Pakistan ! Do we pay them their salaries for these reasons ?


----------



## pkuser2k12

cb4 said:


> Its is actually right to blame ISI. They know behind Karachi and Baluchistan. These idiot faujis are busy buying properties in Defence ! Also how can you turn against India but hold hands with Americans ? They are on the same page ! Do we pay our Taxes to them for these reasons ?



actually politicians are to blame supporting terrorist in Baluchistan like bla,bra and target killing,bhata khori and lang grabing in karachi

having fat accounts abroad and weeping for poor Pakistanis

if army was hand in hand with USA un ka ye hal na hota Afghanistan mayn 

talk of palaces of politicians here and abroad 

tum log tu esay reply kartay ho jesay kisi ko pata nae politicians ka aur ye pak saf hayn

aik baat karo gay agay say politician ki 10 niklayn geen simple

last chance for politicians simple as that otherwise new parties will replace them

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A.Rafay

Hamid Mir gets paid by BLA leaders for saying **** like this!


----------



## Always Neutral

airmarshal said:


> Hamid Mir has problems with agencies and he sees them in every evil. When he says agencies are involved, I dont take him seriously.
> 
> How can a Pakistani agency, if we go by Hamid Mir's logic, attack Jinnah's residency and lower Pakistani flag and raise the flag of terrorists?
> 
> BLA 'insurgency' is very artificial. It has no traction in the public. Its tactics have been completely rejected by the Balochs.



if your quote was true above, BLA would not exist? If 90% of the young in Pakistan want wahabi sharia then Jinnah does not need to be remembered anymore. The BLA & TTP are at least honest about their intentions that they will not follow anyone who was a reformed pork eater. Now it is upto to you to decide whether TTP or Jinnah's Pakistan is right for you?


----------



## Aamna14

Always Neutral said:


> if your quote was true above, BLA would not exist? If 90% of the young in Pakistan want wahabi sharia then Jinnah does not need to be remembered anymore. The BLA & TTP are at least honest about their intentions that they will not follow anyone who was a reformed pork eater. Now it is upto to you to decide whether TTP or Jinnah's Pakistan is right for you?



He was not seen as a reformed pork eater you might know that he was supported by religious personalities as well who had aligned themselves with his cause so the BLA has no grounds to consider that Jinnah didn't want an Islamic state anymore then they want a democracy. Jinnah certainly didn't want their flawed and fabricated version of Islam which doesn't make any sense to a Muslim that has any knowledge of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

pkuser2k12 said:


> actually politicians are to blame supporting terrorist in Baluchistan like bla,bra and target killing,bhata khori and lang grabing in karachi
> 
> having fat accounts abroad and weeping for poor Pakistanis
> 
> if army was hand in hand with USA un ka ye hal na hota Afghanistan mayn
> 
> talk of palaces of politicians here and abroad
> 
> tum log tu esay reply kartay ho jesay kisi ko pata nae politicians ka aur ye pak saf hayn
> 
> aik baat karo gay agay say politician ki 10 niklayn geen simple
> 
> last chance for politicians simple as that otherwise new parties will replace them



Perhaps you forgot history. ISI created MQM to counter PPP. Today, they are the biggest mafias around in Karachi.

Army has always been siding with U.S. Ayub, Yahya, Zia, and Musharraf let them enter into our territory. Whether it was Cold War, Soviet War, or present Afghan War. We let them enter into our territory and build air bases. The creation of Taliban is huge concern during the late 80s . Musharraf himself said that he allowed Drone Strikes after 9/11 ! They also did many blunders and missed golden opportunities of Kashmir. When China-India War occured in 60s, China called on Ayub to take the opportunity to snatch the Valley we wanted. The 71 War also saw many sad tales. 

This BLA, BRA what ever are A, B, C, D, E Out of the lot, you have to encounter which ones are ready for talks. Lets say if A, B, and C are ready for peace we should fulfill their demands especially in what it may seem for economic opportunity or for power. The rest, D, and E would most likely be those hard liners fighting as separatists and the common sense would be that there is foreign hand behind. In this case, you go and crack them down hard ! This is where the Army needs to step up. These mfckrs should cooperate and act under the civilian government's demands. Army only understands the language of bullet, however this is not always necessary as you need think tanks from civilian government to chalk up a plan.


----------



## Always Neutral

Aamna14 said:


> He was not seen as a reformed pork eater you might know that he was supported by religious personalities as well who had aligned themselves with his cause so the BLA has no grounds to consider that Jinnah didn't want an Islamic state anymore then they want a democracy. Jinnah certainly didn't want their flawed and fabricated version of Islam which doesn't make any sense to a Muslim that has any knowledge of Islam.



Well he was a reformed pork eater who loved salami sandwiches and a gin and tonic. Read up history boy but that's just the truth. TTP and BLA see no cause to follow him as they consider him imperfect. Most Pakistani's will burn up 100 Christian houses because they heard a mullah say he saw an act blasphemy there then follow Jinnah's rules. Jinnah is just a empty figure head now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

cb4 said:


> Perhaps you forgot history. ISI created MQM to counter PPP. Today, they are the biggest mafias around in Karachi.
> 
> Army has always been siding with U.S. Ayub, Yahya, Zia, and Musharraf let them enter into our territory. Whether it was Cold War, Soviet War, or present Afghan War. We let them enter into our territory and build air bases. Musharraf himself said that he allowed Drone Strikes ! They did many blunders and missed golden opportunities of Kashmir. When China-India War occured in 60s, China called on Ayub to take the opportunity to snatch the Valley we wanted. The 71 War also saw many sad tales.
> 
> This BLA, BRA what ever are A, B, C, D, E Out of the lot, you have to encounter which ones are ready for talks. Lets say if A, B, and C are ready for peace we should fulfill their demands especially in what it may seem for economic opportunity or for power. The rest, D, and E would most likely be those hard liners fighting as separatists and the common sense would be that there is foreign hand behind. In this case, you go and crack them down hard ! This is where the Army needs to step up. These mfckrs should cooperate and act under the civilian government's demands. Army only understands the language of bullet, however this is not always necessary as you need think tanks from civilian government to chalk up a plan.



dont have time to read your essay 

Lets say if A, B, and C are ready for peace we should fulfill their demands especially in what it may seem for economic opportunity or for power. The rest, D, and E would most likely be those hard liners fighting as separatists

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

same apply for other not only for BLA,BRA and karchi terrorists

the ones who grew in army gamlas are giving speeches for democrazy

angel politicians yeah right


----------



## Edevelop

pkuser2k12 said:


> dont have time to read your essay
> angel politicians yeah right



This proves the fact that Pakistani people like you are ignorant and lie part of the problem. It seems it is more important to sleep comfortably than to fight for your brothers and sisters who are dying through certain groups

Khudafiz


----------



## pkuser2k12

cb4 said:


> This proves the fact that Pakistani people like you are ignorant. It seems it is more important to sleep comfortably than to fight for your brothers and sisters who are dying.
> 
> Khudafiz


dont lecture me as i have given answers to you 

you are blinded and unable to see what others are replying

Lets say if A, B, and C are ready for peace we should fulfill their demands especially in what it may seem for economic opportunity or for power. The rest, D, and E would most likely be those hard liners fighting as separatists

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

same apply for other not only for BLA,BRA and karchi terrorists

Khuda hi hafiz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamna14

Always Neutral said:


> Well he was a reformed pork eater who loved salami sandwiches and a gin and tonic. Read up history boy but that's just the truth. TTP and BLA see no cause to follow him as they consider him imperfect. Most Pakistani's will burn up 100 Christian houses because they heard a mullah say he saw an act blasphemy there then follow Jinnah's rules. Jinnah is just a empty figure head now.



First iam not a boy lol second i am not saying TTP and BLA accept him or not i am giving you a fact that the man was supported by religious leaders there were even fatwas given for him and i think you obviously see only Christain churches being burned by the mob not when mosques are being blown up and also not when Pakistanis in general showed their grief over losing his residence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

Aamna14 said:


> First iam not a boy lol second i am not saying TTP and BLA accept him or not i am giving you a fact that the man was supported by religious leaders there were even fatwas given for him and i think you obviously see only Christain churches being burned by the mob not when mosques are being blown up and also not when Pakistanis in general showed their grief over losing his residence.



You must be a boy as you refuse to address the issue that he loved salami sandwiches and a gin? 

The religious leaders who backed him must have been like you chose the portions of the man they liked and ignored the portions they did not. Read about Jinnah and then post.

I think he was a good guy but his vision of Pakistan is now only tokenism. TTP will win as most people of your country support them happily when it comes to other religions. Heck LEJ is a living example.


----------



## airmarshal

Always Neutral said:


> if your quote was true above, BLA would not exist? If 90% of the young in Pakistan want wahabi sharia then Jinnah does not need to be remembered anymore. The BLA & TTP are at least honest about their intentions that they will not follow anyone who was a reformed pork eater. Now it is upto to you to decide whether TTP or Jinnah's Pakistan is right for you?



What an idiotic response. An Indian hiding behind a UK flag. Tell me one thing, did you need to post this response?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

I wonder how he still survives after saying something like that.....


----------



## Kompromat

nair said:


> I wonder how he still survives after saying something like that.....



ISI doesn't kill people for criticising them. They have a robust self feeding security net and they know that no one can get to them, let alone a stupid jurno on foreign payroll.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indushek

Would love to know how many posters so angrily rebuking this theory feel, that CIA orchestra'ed 9/11 and RAW 26/11 ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

He needs a slap. 
What kind of idiot would suggest such a thing? It doesn't help if we try and blame ISI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Aeronaut said:


> ISI doesn't kill people for criticising them. They have a robust self feeding security net and they know that no one can get to them, let alone a stupid jurno on foreign payroll.



Don't you see what is happening???

Your media is infiltrated by CIA and some of the groups like LEJ are also infiltrated.

Don't be surprised if they bring in evidence directly linking LEJ to ISI.

This is all a part of Game plan which involves Geo politic and Strategic interests.

1) Denial of space to China .

2) War on Islam

3) USA's prescience in Pakistan and Drones are justified, there by destabilizing the near by countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

nair said:


> I wonder how he still survives after saying something like that.....



Because we Pakistanis have fought for our rights and are jealous about guarding them. Contrast b/w Indra Gandhi's emergency and Pakistani martial laws would be illuminating. We have a strong civil society.

Do not be misled by the kids on PDF, Pakistanis in general are not like what you see on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Chak Bamu said:


> Because we Pakistanis have fought for our rights and are jealous about guarding them. Contrast b/w Indra Gandhi's emergency and Pakistani martial laws would be illuminating. We have a strong civil society.
> 
> Do not be misled by the kids on PDF, Pakistanis in general are not like what you see on PDF.



It has to do with USA's support not Pakistani society.


----------



## Chak Bamu

Cherokee said:


> Internet Hindutvas are not known for Photoshopping and Much less Photoshopping in Urdu . It must be a Brain damaged Dimwit from Pakistan .



Ummm... the writing is in persian. Who is the Dimwit now?


----------



## Chak Bamu

Srinivas said:


> It has to do with USA's support not Pakistani society.



Sorry, I can not understand your cryptic one-liner. What is US support supposed to have done? Prop our Civil Society or Martial Laws? If you ask me, it is Martial Law first and Civil Society later as needed and suited. But USA matters much much less now.


----------



## Srinivas

The1 said:


> good to see u unban browser.  but why are u banned ?




Slight mistake...!!!!!!, as always moderation is a tough job 



Chak Bamu said:


> Sorry, I can not understand your cryptic one-liner. What is US support supposed to have done? Prop our Civil Society or Martial Laws? If you ask me, it is Martial Law first and Civil Society later as needed and suited. But USA matters much much less now.



Check out my post no #39


----------



## Kompromat

Srinivas said:


> Don't you see what is happening???
> 
> Your media is infiltrated by CIA and some of the groups like LEJ are also infiltrated.
> 
> Don't be surprised if they bring in evidence directly linking LEJ to ISI.
> 
> This is all a part of Game plan which involves Geo politic and Strategic interests.
> 
> 1) Denial of space to China .
> 
> 2) War on Islam
> 
> 3) USA's prescience in Pakistan and Drones are justified, there by destabilizing the near by countries.





That is well known to our society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

Man, this kids ( @pkuser2k12 ) just does not get it.

Kid, stop copying BS. And do not assume that you are an analyst. You do not know jack. You have a habit of starting troll threads about Pakistani journalists and you really do not understand half of what they say to begin with. I have been watching Hamid Mir since his interview by Bob Simpson on BBC in 2001/2002. 

He says what he says based on facts. You can question his interpretation, but not the facts. Fact is that our ISI is indeed engrossed in plenty of shady stuff (disappearances, indirect support to sectarian groups, anti-democracy stuff). So better read and learn before criticizing.


----------



## Srinivas

Aeronaut said:


> That is well known to our society.



May I know what are the ways to tackle this??


----------



## Beerbal

Jungibaaz said:


> He needs a slap.
> What kind of idiot would suggest such a thing? It doesn't help if we try and blame ISI.





He has freedom of expression, I don't think Blashphemy law apply for ISI as well.. If ISI feel offended they can sue Mr Mir.. If Mir is saying such brave truth, he might have proof with him...


----------



## Kompromat

Srinivas said:


> May I know what are the ways to tackle this??



We are fighting a superpower, there is only one thing to our advantage and that is time. For the same reason we didn't seek head on confrontation. Our purpose is not to defeat them but to deny them victory in our region. You see when Soviets invaded Afghanistan, we had the pro soviet elements and communists prop up to scare the population that the soviets are coming. There were ones who even went to great lengths to appease the soviets so that when they finally take over, they would become the new power elite to serve Moscow. BLA was created by FSB and facilitated by KHAAD and Afghanistan's puppet regime run by Najibullah, to prepare ground for a Soviet landing in Balochistan....and to give them access to the sea. That is why BLA has no support today because people know their past and the fact that they are marxists which doesn't mix with a majority Muslim population,who have an ideological conflict with marxism.

Traitors exist in every society, one good example from our shared history is that of Mir Jaffir and Sadiq who contributed greatly to Tipu Sultan's final defeat. It is not important to just kill these people,but to expose them and make them useless. ISI has a bigger task than even playing with the Americans for its interests in Afghanistan and that is to protect our Nuclear assets which have been protected well so far. Everything else comes after that. In time, when the war ends and everything gets clouded in a mist of history, we will get these people and make an example out of them.....before then....we are buying time ...more time and preparing for a show down if the policy of containment doesn't yield desired results.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

Pksecurity said:


> The BLA is alleged to have been *sponsored by Pakistan&#8217;s archrival, India *and its leaders have been provided asylum in Switzerland and UK.


  After reading your baloney, I didn't bother to read your post any further! Just a waste of my precious time.

Dude! Everyone this side of the Suez has been asking for *PROOF/EVIDENCE* that India is helping the BLA. But sad to say, till the time of writing this post, Pakistan has yet to provide it! So, my friend, if you have any, please let us know. Otherwise keep your brainwashed opinions to yourself. 

Thanks.



Pakistanisage said:


> Hamid Mir should be fixed, pure and simple. Time for "Kambal Parade" Army style.


Why 'kambal parade'? Just bump him off!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Whether he is telling truth is difficult to know, but one thing is certain, he is brave.


----------



## karan.1970

hinduguy said:


> Whether he is telling truth is difficult to know, but one thing is certain, he is brave.



And he is Pakistan's answer to Arundhhati Roy


----------



## livingdead

karan.1970 said:


> And he is Pakistan's answer to Arundhhati Roy


nobody will bump off arundhati.. she became a crusader after her fame as writer...


----------



## Biplab Bijay

And what is common in both of them? Both are mard-e-momins.





Aeronaut said:


> We are fighting a superpower, there is only one thing to our advantage and that is time. For the same reason we didn't seek head on confrontation. Our purpose is not to defeat them but to deny them victory in our region. You see when Soviets invaded Afghanistan, we had the pro soviet elements and communists prop up to scare the population that the soviets are coming. There were ones who even went to great lengths to appease the soviets so that when they finally take over, they would become the new power elite to serve Moscow. BLA was created by FSB and facilitated by KHAAD and Afghanistan's puppet regime run by Najibullah, to prepare ground for a Soviet landing in Balochistan....and to give them access to the sea. That is why BLA has no support today because people know their past and the fact that they are marxists which doesn't mix with a majority Muslim population,who have an ideological conflict with marxism.
> 
> Traitors exist in every society, one good example from our shared history is that of *Mir Jaffir* and *Sadiq* who contributed greatly to Tipu Sultan's final defeat. It is not important to just kill these people,but to expose them and make them useless. ISI has a bigger task than even playing with the Americans for its interests in Afghanistan and that is to protect our Nuclear assets which have been protected well so far. Everything else comes after that. In time, when the war ends and everything gets clouded in a mist of history, we will get these people and make an example out of them.....before then....we are buying time ...more time and preparing for a show down if the policy of containment doesn't yield desired results.


----------



## REHAN44

He himself is a RAW agent..........traitor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bobby

Finally real face of ISI is exposed by Pakistani ....now entire Pakistan will be behind Hamid Mir...


----------



## Hyperion

Expect the unexpected. I'm sure ISI is also playing some sort of game (false flag etc etc), however, the fact remains that in Baluchistan it's mostly the Gulfees and India.


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> Expect the unexpected. I'm sure ISI is also playing some sort of game (false flag etc etc), however, the fact remains that in Baluchistan it's mostly the Gulfees and India.



How dare you! Our hands are clean!  We're just teaching them how to make bhel puri like you're teaching the LeT fellows how to cook up nihari on the run!


----------



## pkuser2k12

Chak Bamu said:


> Man, this kids ( @pkuser2k12 ) just does not get it.
> 
> Kid, stop copying BS. And do not assume that you are an analyst. You do not know jack. You have a habit of starting troll threads about Pakistani journalists and you really do not understand half of what they say to begin with. I have been watching Hamid Mir since his interview by Bob Simpson on BBC in 2001/2002.
> 
> He says what he says based on facts. You can question his interpretation, but not the facts. Fact is that our ISI is indeed engrossed in plenty of shady stuff (disappearances, indirect support to sectarian groups, anti-democracy stuff). So better read and learn before criticizing.


oo baba g har aik ko kid kid kehna chor doo

thek tu ho baba g

trolling pay trolling trolling pay trolling

janay doo aik tu Lahori dosra pmln supporter ab in say ziada trolling kon kar sakta hay

BLA and BRA supported by baloch sardars ,Karachi target killers,bhata khors and land grabbers supported by ppp,anp and ppp.recently pmln MPA Faisalabd zafar nagara let go of captured TTP terrorist from prison by pressuring SHO in Faisalabad and is under interrogation.This news was posted by me after which you started your bs replies to me.spare me your bssssssssss.

your bs covered post and stupid and needless replies makes your an idiot and nothing else

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jungibaaz

Beerbal said:


> He has freedom of expression, I don't think Blashphemy law apply for ISI as well.. If ISI feel offended they can sue Mr Mir.. If Mir is saying such brave truth, he might have proof with him...



Right, thanks for pointing out the obvious. 
Why do you think he's still out and about even after this statement, if he didn't have the civil liberties, he'd be in ISI custody right now.

But it doesn't change the fact that he's a twat that needs a slap.


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Excellent Response to Achakzai & Ch. Nisar on Baluchistan issue by Shami sb​*






*
Excellent Shairi in the ending of this video by Shami sb must listen*​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Last Hope

Pakistan's media is the most immature and irresponsible of all national medias. There is no wonder that we are going down the drain. With proper usage of media, we can stabilize the country. But no, the media has other masters to serve.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Always Neutral

airmarshal said:


> What an idiotic response. An Indian hiding behind a UK flag. Tell me one thing, did you need to post this response?



If it was an idiotic response who is a bigger idiot by replying to it? Jinnah in Pakistani hearts exist in a form of mere tokenism. Changing your picture on this forum to his will not change what ails Pakistan today. Jinnah and his ideals are long dead now in the mind of most Pakistanis. Re-appeal the blasphemy law if you want to return to Jinnah's Pakistan.



Last Hope said:


> Pakistan's media is the most immature and irresponsible of all national medias. There is no wonder that we are going down the drain. With proper usage of media, we can stabilize the country. But no, the media has other masters to serve.



I love it how you blame everything on some one else.

The Politicians you blame were born in Pakistan.
The Media you blame were born in Pakistan.
The clueless voters you blame were born in Pakistan.

I could go on.


----------



## Last Hope

Always Neutral said:


> I love it how you blame everything on some one else.
> 
> The Politicians you blame were born in Pakistan.
> The Media you blame were born in Pakistan.
> The clueless voters you blame were born in Pakistan.
> 
> I could go on.



And I can see how you're always neutral yet always banned for your extra-neutral posts. Try to find out the percentage of shares Jang corporation has sold to Indian companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## pkuser2k12

Last Hope said:


> And I can see how you're always neutral yet always banned for your extra-neutral posts. Try to find out the percentage of shares Jang corporation has sold to Indian companies.



indian hay apna flag laga kay baat b nae kar raha false flager

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Aeronaut said:


> ISI doesn't kill people for criticising them. They have a robust self feeding security net and they know that no one can get to them, let alone a stupid jurno on foreign payroll.




Did i say isi going to Kill hamid mir??? There are somany sympathisers of ISI who could do that... I hope you remember a bomb fitted to his vehicle few months back...


----------



## pkuser2k12

nair said:


> Did i say isi going to Kill hamid mir??? There are somany sympathisers of ISI who could do that... I hope you remember a bomb fitted to his vehicle few months back...



if they wanted to kill him *tu bomb Hamid Mir kay baron ko b nazar na ata*

they are drama club members hamid mir,asma jahengir a.k.a chirchri bruhiya,marvi sarmand

every 3 month one of them report attack on them and how they escaped like bond


----------



## Always Neutral

Last Hope said:


> And I can see how you're always neutral yet always banned for your extra-neutral posts. Try to find out the percentage of shares Jang corporation has sold to Indian companies.



Is that the best you could come up with Mr Drop Tank Jr? If Pakistan is in a mess today is because of ostriches like you who loves to blame everybody else except himself. Pakistan gets its media from itself and if they are all sell outs then it means the average Pakistani is a sell out too. As they say the apple does not fall far from the tree?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

self deleted..................


----------



## Last Hope

I reply posts and posters who are worth replying. If you see that I haven't replied back to a mention or a quote, figure it out.


----------



## pkuser2k12

Don't have time for your riddles if you feel telling it then post it here .simple


----------



## Amaa'n

nair said:


> Did i say isi going to Kill hamid mir??? There are somany sympathisers of ISI who could do that... I hope you remember a bomb fitted to his vehicle few months back...


my dear if ISI wanted any of these goons dead they would be dead long ago, but why waste resources on a scum like him. on the other hand it is very clear that it will bring very bad publicity to them as every 3rd channel in the country will be calling them out. so it doesn't worth the hustle.


----------



## Guest01

indushek said:


> Would love to know how many posters so angrily rebuking this theory feel, that CIA orchestra'ed 9/11 and RAW 26/11 ???



Baat mein dum hai boss. But then you know how khaanzpiracies work  and it is any way off topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guest01

balixd said:


> my dear if ISI wanted any of these goons dead they would be dead long ago, but why waste resources on a scum like him. on the other hand it is very clear that it will bring very bad publicity to them as every 3rd channel in the country will be calling them out. so it doesn't worth the hustle.



Wasn't there also this journalist who was also equally secure from ISI? A guy called Shehzad. Whose even mobile phone records went missing and a dead body turned up with torture marks. Wasn't he the guy who was supposed to be so close to spill the beans between the connection between the Pious and the Pak Army in an international journal? He did not end up that safe. Did he now?



Last Hope said:


> And I can see how you're always neutral yet always banned for your extra-neutral posts. Try to find out the percentage of shares Jang corporation has sold to Indian companies.



LoL, if it was merely the matter of money then why not look at the earnings of Fauji foundation from the Private Security guard business and also the transportation business ferrying US Army goods in to Afghanistan. Or is that a non-profit organization?

Hamaam hai bhaiya. sab nirvastra hain.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Always Neutral said:


> You must be a boy as you refuse to address the issue that he loved salami sandwiches and a gin?
> 
> The religious leaders who backed him must have been like you chose the portions of the man they liked and ignored the portions they did not. Read about Jinnah and then post.
> 
> I think he was a good guy but his vision of Pakistan is now only tokenism. TTP will win as most people of your country support them happily when it comes to other religions. Heck LEJ is a living example.




You stuck abt Jinnah drinking and all... it was his personal life... wont it be better if you think about the gandhi who used to sleep naked with his niece,hated blacks (called em kaffirs) and was a homosexual?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Guest01 said:


> Wasn't there also this journalist who was also equally secure from ISI? A guy called Shehzad. Whose even mobile phone records went missing and a dead body turned up with torture marks. Wasn't he the guy who was supposed to be so close to spill the beans between the connection between the Pious and the Pak Army in an international journal? He did not end up that safe. Did he now?



there was no evidence which could prove that agencies hand was behind it. mutilated bodies turn up on the streets of karachi, by professional target killers.
BTW you might want to do your homework first and than come here argue with me with the facts.....why not you read into Shezad's death and what was he working on, one thing i can assure you is he wasn't working on anything as you mentioned, so yeah go and read into it first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guest01

balixd said:


> there was no evidence which could prove that agencies hand was behind it. mutilated bodies turn up on the streets of karachi, by professional target killers.
> BTW you might want to do your homework first and than come here argue with me with the facts.....why not you read into Shezad's death and what was he working on, one thing i can assure you is he wasn't working on anything as you mentioned, so yeah go and read into it first.



LoL, yeah sure. Mobile phone records go missing with these mutilated bodies in Karachi too. Why don't you read up yourself a little bit on that situation. And rest assured, I am pretty well read and informed on these matters. Let us say...... Just trust me


----------



## Amaa'n

Guest01 said:


> LoL, yeah sure. Mobile phone records go missing with these mutilated bodies in Karachi too. Why don't you read up yourself a little bit on that situation. And rest assured, I am pretty well read and informed on these matters. Let us say...... Just trust me


trust someone who doesn't even live on this side of the border ? yeah right! .....I would love to see your source of information on mr. shezad's murder, as you claimed he was about to expose the relationship b/w PA and the pious ones....please i insist as my source of information tells a different story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

I think we should be transparent and entertain everyone's point of view; even if this agency or that agency is not involved or is involved transparency would help Pakistan in the long run. Let us not forget that LeJ and many other organisations have contact with the ruling echelons why not focus on that too?


----------



## Always Neutral

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You stuck abt Jinnah drinking and all... it was his personal life... wont it be better if you think about the gandhi who used to sleep naked with his niece,hated blacks (called em kaffirs) and was a homosexual?



Epic fail? No one is burning down Gandhi's house for his perceived (homosexual hope you were not one of his victims) sexual orientation but BLA happily just did that to Jinnah's house over sausages? The GOP strongly forbids mention of pork in any biography of Jinnah. Personally, eating pork does not make Jinnah any lesser muslim in my eyes but the TTP has other ideas so convince them. They say Jinnah's vision of Pakistan does not conform with their vision of Islam and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Always Neutral said:


> Epic fail? No one is burning down Gandhi's house for his perceived (homosexual hope you were not one of his victims)sexual orientation



So are you telling me tht gandi was a homo predator who used to forcefully suck dicks?  ... good for you... Besides he was busy "servicing" the south african wrestler and writting him intimate letters when he returned to india:








> but BLA happily just did that to Jinnah's house over sausages? The GOP strongly forbids mention of pork in any biography of Jinnah. Personally, eating pork does not make Jinnah any lesser muslim in my eyes but the TTP has other ideas so convince them. They say Jinnah's vision of Pakistan does not conform with their vision of Islam and Pakistan.



First of all there is no of your claims... even if he did... it was his personal matter and the current state of our country has nothing to do with his ideals... the fault lies with the minority... the extremists... not the overall country of 180 million people... 

So why dont you eff off... and shove ur indian version of neutrality where the sun doesnt shine..


----------



## 474474

Lol Indians can't decide who they hate more, Jinnah or ISI :\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So are you telling me tht gandi was a homo predator who used to forcefully suck dicks?  ... good for you... Besides he was busy "servicing" the south african wrestler and writting him intimate letters when he returned to india:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all there is no of your claims... even if he did... it was his personal matter and the current state of our country has nothing to do with his ideals... the fault lies with the minority... the extremists... not the overall country of 180 million people...
> 
> So why dont you eff off... and shove ur indian version of neutrality where the sun doesnt shine..



As I said sexual orientation is not a matter of debate since no religion bans it. If I am not mistaken many religions including Islam encourage it as a form of relief? I as an atheist could not care less and was happy that Gays can suck dick as well as get married here. If Gandhi was what you suggest sucking dicks then his achievements become even greater while Jinnah's achievements wither as days go by. He has been reduced to a mere figurehead for parades and his teachings are long forgotten. No one has burnt Gandhi's house yet but Jinnah's they did happily last week. Now go play with your toys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Always Neutral said:


> As I said sexual orientation is not a matter of debate since no religion bans it. If I am not mistaken many religions including Islam encourage it as a form of relief? I as an atheist could not care less and was happy that Gays can suck dick as well as get married here. If Gandhi was what you suggest sucking dicks then his achievements become even greater while Jinnah's achievements wither as days go by. He has been reduced to a mere figurehead for parades and his teachings are long forgotten. No one has burnt Gandhi's house yet but Jinnah's they did happily last week. Now go play with your toys.



BLA hurnt the residency ... which is an act of terrorism... isnt it? as for achievements... kiddo Jinnah carved a country based on the idea or concept of Iqbal.... and his teaching still live in the hearts of 180 million patriots....while gandhi was shot by his own countryman.... nathuram godse...


----------



## pkuser2k12

*HAMID MIR AND COMPANY SAYS AGENCIES BEHIND QUAIDS RESIDENCY ATTACKS AND WOMEN BUS ATTACKS IN BALUCHISTAN*












[​





*AND NOW ON EID BLA THEMSELVES RELEASED ATTACK ON QUIADS ZIARAT RESIDENCY AS "EID GIFT"​*



*


TheBaloch &#8207;@BalaachMarri 1h
Dear Pakistanis, Eid? Happy Eid! 
From Balochistan*


----------



## RescueRanger

Hamid Mir is a total idiot. We all know where the paper trail is coming into Geo HQ, Treacherous dog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

why dont isi bomb him into oblivion atleast then we wont have to hear his usual cr*P all the time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Another master piece by a traitor this nation so proudly cherishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dravidianhero

fatman17 said:


> with friends like these media wallas, who needs enemies....



that shows how corrupt and decadent ur agencies,media and society as a whole.have u ever heard of any indian media outlet talking against its army or their agencies?it is true that pakistanis themselves are not united bcoz of various reasons.there are sympathisers of terrorists even in ur army and political establishment(some are sold out too).if not how can you have suicide bombers across ur country?


----------



## dravidianhero

pakistanis always say that it has a troubled neighbour like afganistan which is the reason for its failure.but iran also shares border with afghan and they have prospered very well in comparison to pak.even india has a troubled neighbour now in pak but we dont have people competing to go to heaven.as long as paks dont admit the mistakes and keep on pointing fingers at others and overlook the wrong doings of their army, they would continue to go deeper and deeper into the abyss


----------



## Areesh

ISI was also behind his birth. Looks like Waris Mir sahab didn't tell him about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Areesh said:


> ISI was also behind his birth. Looks like Waris Mir sahab didn't tell him about that.



A khota called in a to take that blame actually.


----------



## Areesh

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> A khota called in a to take that blame actually.



Khota?? I was expecting a khanzeer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Hamid Mir babbling starts again.

Die in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZYXW

Umair Nawaz said:


> Hamid Mir babbling starts again.
> 
> Die in hell.




Omg I hate this guy too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Hamid Mir is among those bunch of brave Pakistanis who can speak the truth without getting concerned about the consequence of letting the truth out.


----------



## L@eeq

jbond197 said:


> *Hamid Mir is among those bunch of brave Pakistanis who can speak the truth *without getting concerned about the consequence of letting the truth out.



today BLA release a video of Quid's residency attack. lolllzzz at indians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakdefender

now this ****** hamid mir jaffer's ghadari and lies are there for all to see
what action is geo news going to take against its anchor for defamation against the inteligence service ?


----------



## Jungibaaz

jbond197 said:


> Hamid Mir is among those bunch of brave Pakistanis who can speak the truth without getting concerned about the consequence of letting the truth out.



He talks a load of crap. What truth you see in him, I don't know. 

He's not brave, he's as reckless as he is stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Jungibaaz said:


> He talks a load of crap. What truth you see in him, I don't know.
> 
> He's not brave, he's as reckless as he is stupid.



Obv traitor for our country best friend for enemy he is right dear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NA71

Guys send him to karachi for one perfect "shot"


----------



## OrionHunter

pkuser2k12 said:


> and at night in this program *he dumped all blame on ISI *.what a moron


Idiot! He should have dumped all blame on RAW/CIA/MOSSAD!! Yep! What a moron!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

OrionHunter said:


> Idiot! He should have dumped all blame on RAW/CIA/MOSSAD!! Yep! What a moron!



khasiani billi khamba nochay 

indian paid anchor hamid mir jaffer has been caught with his pants down and indians are now trying to funny


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

The ISI was behind the assassination of Tupac as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The ISI was behind the* assassination of Tupac* as well



this is classified info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

wasm95 said:


> this is classified info



Oh, sorry, I forgot that the ISI was behind the death of JFK as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Oh, sorry, I forgot that the ISI was behind the death of JFK as well



u r forgetting ab lincoln


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

wasm95 said:


> u r forgetting ab lincoln



No, this was a covert operation of the first Saudi Salafi state  ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## junaid1

Hamid Mir is a traitor . mother ****** leaves no chance to hit ISI .


----------



## piddu

hamid mir aap ne apni asliyat zahir krdi


----------

